# Gum Rosin supplier



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Which of the rosins did you get?


----------



## Patrick Scannell (Jul 3, 2004)

I followed this lead and found that pdmchemicals only sells by the pallet. 

They directed me to J.H Calo, Inc. where I dealt with Katie A. Brown <[email protected]>
and bought one 55lb sack of Brazilian Gum Rosin.

Katie was great to work with, and I'm a happy customer.

Patrick


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

They used to sell by the bag when this was posted. I guess they were getting too many calls for a bag.


----------



## fafrd (Aug 22, 2009)

Patrick Scannell said:


> I followed this lead and found that pdmchemicals only sells by the pallet.
> 
> They directed me to J.H Calo, Inc. where I dealt with Katie A. Brown <[email protected]>
> and bought one 55lb sack of Brazilian Gum Rosin.
> ...


Patrick,

thanks for the pointer. I just bought a 55 lb sack of Brazilian Gum Rosin from JH Calco from Marjorie - $85.43 plus shipping. Very nice to deal with.

-fafrd


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I just ordered a 55 lb sack from this Co. for $1.70 a lb plus shipping. Beats the $2.59 Mann Lake wanted.

Johnny


----------



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry to sound ignorant what are you using it for?


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I have made a bunch of wooden frame feeders and need to dip them in parrafin and rosin to seal them.

Johnny


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Also, some beekeepers dip entire hive bodies in the paraffin/rosin mix to seal them from the weather. An earlier thread with more info on this:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?221934-Hive-Dipping-Tank
Note the links offered in several posts in that thread, and particularly the PDF offered in post #19.


----------



## Steves1967 (May 16, 2012)

I dipped over a hundred deeps, westerns, migratory bottoms and lids this spring. I used perhaps 20 pounds of wax (soaked into the wood and dripped on the ground etc, not the whole amount in the tank) and could not be happier with the look of the wooden ware and the total lack of ANY weathering at all. This fall I am going to build a larger tank that will hold two boxes at a time and heat it electrically with a P.I.D. Controller so I can skip the two hour warmup.


----------



## Natbeek (Feb 9, 2016)

Has anyone tried dipping plywood? I want to dip some tops made of plywood.


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 27, 2016)

Give the Griners down in Patterson GA a stab.
They have Resin

http://www.diamondgforestproducts.com/index.html


----------



## CathyC (May 30, 2015)

I like your tank. Where did you buy it?


----------



## gaspasser (Oct 28, 2018)

Got tank, paraffin, microcrystalline. Thinking of using 80% paraffin, 15% microcrystalline, and 5% rosin mix. Looking for an update on best/cheapest place to get 50-100lbs of gum rosin. Any thoughts on suppliers and recent prices paid? Thanks.


----------



## Stillwater Apiary (Jan 23, 2015)

Where are you located? I had Mann Lake bring me rosin to one of the trade shows, so no shipping costs. Diamond G was the best price if I were to pay shipping.


----------



## gaspasser (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks for reply. I'm in NH so closest Mann Lake is PA. Likely will have it shipped. Diamond G is asking $194 for 50 lbs including shipping. I'll check out Mann Lake's price.


----------



## Stillwater Apiary (Jan 23, 2015)

Mann Lake is about $2.64 per lb. Sold in 25lb cases for $65. That is the unshipped price.


----------



## gaspasser (Oct 28, 2018)

Thank you! Appreciate the tips. Best regards....


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

In my opinion, I think you would be much more satisfied with a mix of microcrystalline wax which as a melt point of approximately 180 degrees and paraffin wax in which the cheapest type has a melt point of approximately 130 degrees. Paraffin and gum rosin has a very slippery feel to it especially in hot weather. The reason gum rosin has been used in the past it because paraffin does not bond well to wood and rosin does. Microcyristalline wax does bond well to wood and again in my opinion provides a much better final product with the woodware that does not tend to get greasy and soft in hot weather. I plan to experiment with gradually blending in bees wax in the future since it has a melt point of approximately 147 degrees. There may be other drawbacks to it that I am not aware of yet but I think it is worth a try. 

I get my wax here:

https://www.candlemaking.com/candlemaking/wholesale-wax/microcrystaline.html

https://www.candlemaking.com/best-seller-igi-1230-multi-purpose-wax-60lb-case.html

https://www.candlemaking.com/candlemaking/wholesale-wax/multi-purpose.html

That is not to say there is anything wrong with paraffin and gum rosin. It has worked well for a long time. Cory at Ohio Bee Box Company has been using it but l believe he plans to change over to microcyristalline wax and paraffin once he has exhausted his current stocks to gum rosin.


----------



## gaspasser (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks for the advice and links. Will mull over... I ordered recycled white zero fragrance paraffin wax at $0.84/lb (at 1000lbs quantity) and recycled microcrystalline wax at $1.75 /lb at 200lb quantity from New England Industries JC Danczak division in Chicopee MA. Tel# 800-831-3220. There is better pricing for larger lots and it is more expensive for smaller lots. This does not include shipping. They are about 2 hours away and I'll be picking it up with my truck.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

I live in SC and we know about hot sun. I dip with 2/3 parrifen 147 melt point and pine rosin 180 melt point. I havent had any greasy boxes yet. A friend bought some boxes from SAK honey out Texas who uses same mix. His boxes are 5 years old and not greasy either. Now they are slicker then painted boxes because of the harder rosin. My rosin I picked up from Diamond forestry products in Ga. I have no issues using the pine rosin. I dont know anything about the Brazilian rosin. I have over 1600.00 in tank wax and rosin. I have enough wax for a couple years. If you can get rosin or microcrystalline close enough to pick up yourself thats the way to go. I bought 600lbs of wax and 200lbs of rosin. I at least 300.00 by picking up.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 5, 2018)

I am just getting started dipping my woodenware. What ratio's are you guys using and whats the general process to follow? Do you just put it into your tank and starting heating the wax till it melts?


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

I use a jet burner to melt wax/rosin mix and stir with a wooden boat paddle. Once melted I check temperature often . I don't start dipping till temp is around 300 degrees. Keep temperature between 250 and 300 degrees.


----------



## RECDavid (May 12, 2020)

For those looking for a source of Gum Rosin & waxes, we carry the former JH Calo Brazilian Gum Rosin as well as a number of paraffin & microcrystalline waxes. Gum Rosin is stocked in Ewing NJ & Dalton GA, waxes are in both those locations and Kent OH. Product information is on our website www.recarroll.com. Phone number is 800-257-9365.


----------

